# The BSB Torture Box



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Inspired by some of the props on gore galore's website zach and I went to town on creating our own!

The arm is in a rotisserie motor and everything about this prop was free for us with the exception of the head and the arm which we payed for sometime last year.

Heres some pics and a video of the build


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Good job guys!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow what an imagination! Very nice job!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Truly gruesome! Excellent job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

How much are these? I have a supervisor I would love to use this on.! Looks great!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> How much are these? I have a supervisor I would love to use this on.! Looks great!


total cost for us was about 40 but whats because we filled it with foam body parts..if your looking to put a real head in it the cost will be about free to build hahaha...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job on this!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool and gruesome. Great job guys!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well done !!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's just twisted!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

You guys are great... enjoyed watching the project come alive (or is it GET DEAD)?


----------

